# Lying on his side.



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I Had a question about Mr H, for one he won't leave the corner near me he's like a puppy dog, when he seeing me he starts swimming in tight circles in his corner and starts to bob his head when he see's the bottle of betta bits I give him as a treat a couple times a day.


The issue I am not sure with him is, he will lay on his side agaist the glass in his corner if I tap the glass he will right himself, is this okay? 

I am getting some taller plants for his corner, seeing as thats where sits the most.

Don


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

How's your water temperature?? He could just be cold. Also...I'm not sure abotu the treats, as I give mine blood worms once a week as a treat... maybe the exytra treats could be making him ill?


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

InsideTheBurg said:


> How's your water temperature?? He could just be cold. Also...I'm not sure abotu the treats, as I give mine blood worms once a week as a treat... maybe the exytra treats could be making him ill?


the temp is around 78, as for the treats, I only give him a couple everyday, along with his reg food, When I have been away for the day or something, he will come swimming over to his corner and start bobin his head. so i give him a treat.

Don


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

What size is the tank?
What is the ammonia level at?
How often do you clean?
Does he look like sort of fat in his chest area? Like he swallowed a marble?


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

kelly528 said:


> What size is the tank?
> What is the ammonia level at?
> How often do you clean?
> Does he look like sort of fat in his chest area? Like he swallowed a marble?


 
Its a 20 Gal, not sure about levels, I havn't gotten around to buying one yet, tank ahs only been running for a week, he looks normal, no swelling. IDK I'm starting to think he might just be bored
sitting in his corner all day watching me  I will keep an eye on him, I am going out to get some more 
plants, so he will have some new to explore, and I just put some new rocks in the tank today.

I will keep you all updated 

Thanks


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah see how he takes to the caves. Also, are you sure the filtration isn't too strong for him?


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Weird.
:S
Hey Kelly,
how would swelling in the chest be a problem?
My fish Pickle is pretty pale, but considering I got him from the pet store like, last week, I dont think thats a problem.
But I thing he might be a little swelled up in his chest,
I feed him usually twice a day, one flake in the morning, the other at night.
He seems healthy, Im just curious as to what this swelled chest is?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

When a fish's chest looks like it has a ball or is rounded, he is bloated. It can happen when the food expands inside their stomach. Here's a link to what it looks like: http://static.squidoo.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/lens5478462_1250784073betta-swimbladder-1.JPG


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Ah, I see.
Thank you BettaxFish.
Pickle looks absolutely nothing like that... :-D


----------

